
Show HN: Onboard your users through fancy introductions - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/driver.js
======
kamranahmed_se
Before anyone mentions intro.js. Let me add the details myself on how it is
different and why I made it.

Intro.js is only for the introductions and didn't allow that level of
extensibility. I scratched my own itch with it. This one is much more than
just introductions:

Unlike intro.js which is only for introductions, you can use this one at any
place where you want some sort of overlay for the page. For example, in the
application that I am working on, I had several places where I wanted to put
an overlay on top of the whole page, except a component (the way facebook does
while creating posts), I couldn't do that with intro.js.

I wanted the hooks to manipulate the highlighted element for when it is
highlighted or the highlight is removed, again couldn't do that with intro.js

I wanted to shift the user's focus to some component on the page in my app and
then remove the overlay once it has been done, couldn't do that.

And on top of all that, intro.js isn't free for commercial use. Driver.js is
MIT licensed, is community driven and free for both personal and commercial
use.

PS. I originally made it using Canvas but there seemed to different behavior
and lots of compatibility issues, I just ported it to HTML/CSS to make it more
performant and have less compatibility issues. Details here:
[https://github.com/kamranahmedse/driver.js/pull/10](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/driver.js/pull/10)

------
mariushop
Looking good. I'll try to use it with React for this online editor I'm working
on.

